# The dirty picture thread



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 17, 2009)

We always see beautiful photos of pristine shelf queens here, but I just thought some of you might want to see some really dirty pictures. This was taken after a day of caving in northern Alabama. . . .


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 17, 2009)

If I see things correctly,there's 2 Zebralights,1 Deerelight DBS,and a Princeton Tec Apex in that picture.

(How long do you expect it'll take to clean those lights off?)


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 17, 2009)

Yup, you named all 4 lights. :twothumbs

With an old toothbrush I made them look like new in just a few minutes.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 17, 2009)

My lights fared a bit better on the same trip. But I think Yucca_Patrol went swimming in a mud hole near the end...


----------



## tebore (Jan 17, 2009)

Well that thread title was misleading. I was expecting something a with a little more skin :laughing:

I'm curious, how come all the lights are completely covered except for the lens/optic area? It's spotless in those areas.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 17, 2009)

tebore said:


> I'm curious, how come all the lights are completely covered except for the lens/optic area? It's spotless in those areas.



You have to periodically wipe lenses clean in use so you can see light coming out of them. Wiping the body clean is not necessary, so they just keep getting nastier and nastier until they get a bath at home. Hence why mine are in the bathtub...


----------



## tebore (Jan 18, 2009)

Marduke said:


> You have to periodically wipe lenses clean in use so you can see light coming out of them. Wiping the body clean is not necessary, so they just keep getting nastier and nastier until they get a bath at home. Hence why mine are in the bathtub...



I'm just surprised that it's so very clean. It's like a squeegee job when I give the lens a wipe from the mud it usually leaves foggy/haze.


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> We always see beautiful photos of pristine shelf queens here, but I just thought some of you might want to see some really dirty pictures. This was taken after a day of caving in northern Alabama. . . .



So, how did they fare under those conditions? Any leaks, failures, blown bulbs? Or do they work gloriously as intended? 

More specifically, what type of preparations or maintenance are required to ready the lights for such conditions? 

Thanks again for sharing the after-work pictures of your lights. Not that I intended to do the same, but I would not mind to carry the peace of mind that if needs be, my lights will not fail under those circumstances, like caving, as well.

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 18, 2009)

Ahh. Cool pictures. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 18, 2009)

cl0123 said:


> More specifically, what type of preparations or maintenance are required to ready the lights for such conditions?



I lubricate all of the o-rings with a silicone based lubricant that is used to seal underwater camera housings for scuba divers.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> I lubricate all of the o-rings with a silicone based lubricant that is used to seal underwater camera housings for scuba divers.



Where can you find this stuff?

When the kids and I went swimming in the pool my G2 took on water aswell as some other lights. I didn't realized that well lubed light have less of a chance of this.

Great thread!


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> I lubricate all of the o-rings with a silicone based lubricant that is used to seal underwater camera housings for scuba divers.


That makes perfect sense. Did you reapply lubricant to all the seals before each outing or just something that you need to do say, every 2-3 months or so? Is it something messy to work with?

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## TONY M (Jan 18, 2009)

Marduke said:


> My lights fared a bit better on the same trip. But I think Yucca_Patrol went swimming in a mud hole near the end...


What a way to break in a new DBS V3 by rinsing it in mud!


----------



## tebore (Jan 18, 2009)

cl0123 said:


> That makes perfect sense. Did you reapply lubricant to all the seals before each outing or just something that you need to do say, every 2-3 months or so? Is it something messy to work with?
> 
> With Aloha,
> 
> Clarence



Lubing o-rings is like maintenance on your car. You should do it regularly. However if you know you have a big trip coming up you should do it again anyway to minimize chances of failure. I check my lights over at least every 6 months. If I have nothing to do I bust them out for a cleaning and re-lubing.


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nitroz said:


> Where can you find this stuff?
> 
> When the kids and I went swimming in the pool my G2 took on water aswell as some other lights. I didn't realized that well lubed light have less of a chance of this.
> 
> Great thread!



You can find the 100% Silicone lubricant at Diving Shops. It comes in a very small round container, usually in different colors for the container. I have some in a Neon Red/Orange container and also an Aqua Blue container. If you have no dive shops around, go to a hardware store or plumbing supply. They sell the same exact stuff in the same size container, just that the container will be less colorful. I have one from True Value Hardware that is gray-colored. The silicone is very thick, like a thick paste. A little bit usually goes a long way. It is the only stuff I use on my o-rings.

Also, FWIW, the G2 is the least waterproof of any SF light and the most prone to leakage. I would never purposely put my G2's underwater.


----------



## WadeF (Jan 18, 2009)

Now that's dirty.  So how did the Zebralights and DBS perform for you? What emitter are you running in the DBS? I see you have the extension tube on for extra run time.  

I'm tempted to order a 3rd DBS to hold a MC-E and extension tube, and leave my DBS V2 set up as thrower.


----------



## Marduke (Jan 18, 2009)

WadeF said:


> What emitter are you running in the DBS?



It had an MC-E dropin. Put my D20 to shame


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2009)

socom1970 said:


> Also, FWIW, the G2 is the least waterproof of any SF light and the most prone to leakage. I would never purposely put my G2's underwater.




I found that out the hard way. 

Luckily it only has a cheap drop in modded with an R2 Cree. The reflector is a little discolored at the base, other than that it still works fine.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2009)

Marduke said:


> It had an MC-E dropin. Put my D20 to shame



Pics please!


----------



## WadeF (Jan 18, 2009)

Marduke said:


> It had an MC-E dropin. Put my D20 to shame



I assume you two were spelunking together?


----------



## Marduke (Jan 18, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I assume you two were spelunking together?



Yes. I feel sorry for other cavers on trips where there are one or more flashaholics. We blast around so many high power lights, their eyes don't really get a chance to become dark adjusted, and their little 5mm headlamps just disappear


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 18, 2009)

Wiping mud off must be really hard on the polycarbonate lense on zebralight and apex eh? Any visible scratches?


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 18, 2009)

That mud looks like it came from the Talucah cave ...


----------



## Marduke (Jan 18, 2009)

BigBoy said:


> That mud looks like it came from the Talucah cave ...



Bluff River


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2009)

BigBoy said:


> That mud looks like it came from the Talucah cave ...



If you had answered that correctly, I would have been amazed!


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jan 18, 2009)

BigBoy said:


> That mud looks like it came from the Talucah cave ...



Nice to find another Alabama caving flashaholic!

I think Tallucah cave mud is about a half a shade darker :laughing:


----------



## danpass (Jan 18, 2009)

oops, I dropped it 
























no, its water with a shot of glass cleaner 

.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 18, 2009)

Great to see some other CPF members close by. I stick to the horizontal caves: Tallucah or Tumbling Rock. And caving is a whole lot more enjoyable with CPF approved lights!
Bob



Yucca Patrol said:


> Nice to find another Alabama caving flashaholic!
> 
> I think Tallucah cave mud is about a half a shade darker :laughing:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres a few of my "Dirty Flashlight Pics"....:nana::naughty:












MODS...Please keep in mind this is more edited than those "Girls Gone Wild" ads on TV and probably more so than a "Target Ad"
Please don't ban me....if its unacceptable, I'll remove the pics.


----------



## danpass (Jan 18, 2009)

...


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 18, 2009)

When I read this thread I thought they meant dirty naughty...not dirty muddy! Nicely played DeFab!!!


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents. This was taken in fitton cave in Arkansas

Not the best photography work on my part, but the crystals were nice, I would say they were close to 3 feet long (the whole formation measuring from the ceiling to the tip)


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 18, 2009)

I first thought it was some spammer posting nuddie pictures(then looked at name).... Still clicked anyways. :twothumbs


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 19, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres a few of my "Dirty Flashlight Pics"....:nana::naughty:


Tim you're my hero!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 19, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres a few of my "Dirty Flashlight Pics"....
> 
> Please don't ban me....if its unacceptable, I'll remove the pics.


 


I'll *never *look at a Surefire tailcap the same way.... ever again.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 19, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I'll *never *look at a Surefire tailcap the same way.... ever again.


 




Just don't let me catch you lickin the rubber button!!oo:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 19, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Just don't let me catch you lickin the rubber button!!oo:


 
Well..... Pocket lint gets on the boot rather easily when carrying an E2D bezel up in a pants pocket. And it's not like I'm ever going to sell it....

*Don't judge me. *


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 19, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> *Don't judge me. *


 

:laughing::nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 19, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> :laughing::nana:


 
I've always wondered what *you *do with all of those SF spare parts that you have..... I guess now we know.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 19, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> ....if its unacceptable, I'll remove the pics


It's OK, as long as you don't remove the tailcaps, lol.

Brings a whole new meaning to the word "tailcap", though...


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 19, 2009)

It's also a new twist on Surefire Lego


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 19, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Brings a whole new meaning to the word "tailcap", though...


Yep, and "twisty's"


----------



## flash_bang (Jan 19, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Yep, and "twisty's"


I just about lost it there


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2009)

DM51 said:


> It's OK, as long as you don't remove the tailcaps, lol.
> 
> Brings a whole new meaning to the word "tailcap", though...


Those are the new SureFire Nipcaps. LOL


----------



## Raytech (Jan 19, 2009)

Please no piston drive photos!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 19, 2009)

Raytech said:


> Please no piston drive photos!


Zing!!!


----------



## Badger_Girl (Jan 19, 2009)

Getting pretty raunchy in here! :naughty:


----------



## csshih (Jan 19, 2009)

.....


----------



## Marduke (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a pic that shows the condition of some of the lights right after they came out. If you are good, you can match the above lights with the owners in the picture


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 21, 2009)

Marduke on the far right, Yucca in the red jumpsuit.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 6, 2009)

Recent trip to Bluff River. The TK20 actually was cleaned off half way through the trip because I couldn't see out of it anymore. So that's only half a trip's worth of mud...


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The TK20 actually was cleaned off half way through the trip because I couldn't see out of it anymore. So that's only half a trip's worth of mud...



Oooh, that pic makes me want to get my TK20 and give it some abuse lol

I assume it held up OK?


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, you got some mud on you light.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 6, 2009)

AusKipper said:


> Oooh, that pic makes me want to get my TK20 and give it some abuse lol
> 
> I assume it held up OK?



Held up great. It looks that way after every trip. Hose it off and it's good as new.


----------



## mmajunkie (Jun 7, 2009)

tebore said:


> Well that thread title was misleading. I was expecting something a with a little more skin :laughing:
> 
> I'm curious, how come all the lights are completely covered except for the lens/optic area? It's spotless in those areas.



New Invisible Wiper Blades on the 09 model.


----------



## Illum (Jun 7, 2009)

Raytech said:


> Please no piston drive photos!





really though, its going to be hell to pay getting mud out of your PD if it does get between the body and the piston


----------



## nbp (Jun 7, 2009)

> Illum said:
> 
> 
> > really though, its going to be hell to pay getting mud out of your PD if it does get between the body and the piston



Unless of course you like disassembling, cleaning, and re-lubing lights in caves....


----------



## Marduke (Jun 7, 2009)

My D20 doesn't mind the mud at all...


----------



## Wiggle (Jun 12, 2009)

I just started working at a coal powerplant, I bring my Solarforce L2 /w warm Q2 instead of using the freebies here. I was completely paranoid about it until it fell into a pile of ash, now it's covered in soot and my lovely orange switch cover is nice and grungy so it can't get much worse. I've gotten alot of compliments on the light, the warm Q2 really cuts through the dusty environments well too.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 12, 2009)

Pictures or you're lying...


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 12, 2009)

DeFAB! Those are one heck of dirty lights you have there! But I like it.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 12, 2009)

Curious because I am getting one today:twothumbs.... how scratch resistant is the little dome lens on the Zebralight? Its just polycarbonate right?... so you have to exercise some caution wiping off all that mud & gunk right?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 25, 2009)

Some familiar faces. This time I remembered to snap a pic of the tail boot of the TK20 to show how caked it got with mud.


----------



## Burgess (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow ! :sick2:


Switch mechanism still work smoothly ?


Truly a case of a picture worth a Thousand words.


:kewlpics::goodjob:


----------



## Marduke (Jul 25, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Wow ! :sick2:
> 
> 
> Switch mechanism still work smoothly ?
> ...



Smooth as butter. Hosed it off and it looks dandy.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Marduke im not exactly into caving (would like to be but ive got enough time and money consuming activities at the moment) But I think your the only CPF'er ive seen to date that will completly cover a light in mud other than myself. Before my CPF days were my "muddin" days and back then all I had was a Mag until I got my Surefire 6PL and the mag got mud and dirt in the threads numerous times but the 6PL stayed pretty darn clean (inside) None of my new lights have gotten to see as much action as my good ole' 6PL saw though. Hoping to change that soon after I rebuild the front end of the truck.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Jul 26, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Hey Marduke im not exactly into caving (would like to be but ive got enough time and money consuming activities at the moment) But I think your the only CPF'er ive seen to date that will completly cover a light in mud other than myself. Before my CPF days were my "muddin" days and back then all I had was a Mag until I got my Surefire 6PL and the mag got mud and dirt in the threads numerous times but the 6PL stayed pretty darn clean (inside) None of my new lights have gotten to see as much action as my good ole' 6PL saw though. Hoping to change that soon after I rebuild the front end of the truck.



I added an O-ring on my 6P, in the space between the tail cap and the body, which helps keep the gunk out of the threads:naughty:


----------



## Marduke (Aug 31, 2009)

Nastiest I've came out yet. Long, grueling trip to Steward Spring Cave.

Notice anything familiar?






What about if you look closer?






Guess it yet?






Yep, it's our old friend, the TK20 (with the clip removed now).

Now, how did the Dosun H1 and Fenix E01 fair?






And the switch caked in mud






And what might you think the "users" looked like after putting the equipment through such fun?






Full resolution here.

It should be noted that those pictures were taken AFTER cleaning off in a stream on the way out...


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats awesome marduke! Gotta love mud!


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a new found respect for what some people put their lights through. Nice photo's Marduke. If I truly need a light tested I will give it to you for a year.

Bill


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 20, 2009)

This is a very cool thread! I read it a few months ago and should have subscribed then, since I have missed the recent activity until I was pointed in this direction by Marduke. 


I'm not going to miss it again...


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Shelf Queen Flashlights are OK, but I always like to see lights being used  :twothumbs


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 4, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Pictures or you're lying...


I've been in coal dust, but mine had been sitting idle for 20 years. That removes the really fine-particle sticky bits, so it's not quite so eager to get on your gear. Even old coal dust is pretty good at painting all your stuff, so I could see an orange tailcap going black, and only rinsing brown.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, I know all about coal dust.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Oct 4, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Just don't let me catch you lickin the rubber button!!oo:


 
I wonder if she has outties or innies? er, sorry... I mean forward clickies or reverse clickies!


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 4, 2009)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I've been in coal dust, but mine had been sitting idle for 20 years. That removes the really fine-particle sticky bits, so it's not quite so eager to get on your gear. Even old coal dust is pretty good at painting all your stuff, so I could see an orange tailcap going black, and only rinsing brown.



I don't think he was actually calling him a liar, he was just trying to get him to post some pics of his dirty Solarforce...I want to see them too!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 4, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I don't think he was actually calling him a liar, he was just trying to get him to post some pics of his dirty Solarforce...I want to see them too!


Well, the egg's on me. I've finally ordered a Quark, so maybe I'll be enlightened and not just a smart aleck 

And I'd like to know about cleaning dirty lenses, too - squirt it with your water bottle, right?


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 4, 2009)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Well, the egg's on me. I've finally ordered a Quark, so maybe I'll be enlightened and not just a smart aleck
> 
> And I'd like to know about cleaning dirty lenses, too - squirt it with your water bottle, right?




How about some pics of your dirty old lights? 

And I'm sure you'll love your new Quark! :thumbsup:

Which one did you order?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 4, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> How about some pics of your dirty old lights?
> 
> And I'm sure you'll love your new Quark! :thumbsup:
> 
> Which one did you order?


I got a Quark AA^2 tactical.
I never thought to take pictures of dirty lights. Let's just say that during one photo shoot for a volunteer project, I spent about 3 hours in the septic lines of a retired water treatment plant. The rust was ok. The white salt deposits were alarming. I'm glad I had a respirator, and I STILL don't know what it smells like in there. Once I came out, EVERYTHING was orange. Clothes went straight from the plastic bag into a filling washer. 
While I haven't taken pictures of dirty gear, I _DO_ take pictures of dirty places.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 4, 2009)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I got a Quark AA^2 tactical.
> I never thought to take pictures of dirty lights. Let's just say that during one photo shoot for a volunteer project, I spent about 3 hours in the septic lines of a retired water treatment plant. The rust was ok. The white salt deposits were alarming. I'm glad I had a respirator, and I STILL don't know what it smells like in there. Once I came out, EVERYTHING was orange. Clothes went straight from the plastic bag into a filling washer.
> While I haven't taken pictures of dirty gear, I _DO_ take pictures of dirty places.



Sadly my pictures didnt come out very well of the Shockoe Creek drain under Richmond =( Havent done any UE lately either!


----------



## derangboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a little pic of the entrance to a nice little mine in Kananaskis.
I'm more of a recreational caver so I tend to stay cleaner than you guys! I can't remember who is in the picture, so the light is either a Princeton Tech or Mammut head lamp.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 7, 2010)

Oooh, me wants to play _there_! Great shot.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 7, 2010)

derangboy said:


> Just a little pic of the entrance to a nice little mine in Kananaskis.
> I'm more of a recreational caver so I tend to stay cleaner than you guys! I can't remember who is in the picture, so the light is either a Princeton Tech or Mammut head lamp.


 
Would you mind sending me a PM explaining exactly where that is? It looks amazing!


----------



## derangboy (Mar 7, 2010)

PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank youlovecpf


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread's title is as good as the "Show me Your Trits" one.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 8, 2010)

And you were disappointed after clicking on each one of them, weren't you? 





:devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 8, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> This thread's title is as good as the "Show me Your Trits" one.


 
Title was missing just one thing . . . 

"The dirty*,* picture thread."


----------



## waddup (Mar 8, 2010)

caves, cold, mud, dark wet....!! ?? 

no thanks.

i wonder what particular form of dysfunction makes a person want to crawl thru small wet muddy spaces underground??

were you all born Caesarean section and are trying to 'rebirth' ??

i love the outdoors and the dark, but caving?

no thanks.

you heard about the guy that had to cut his own arm off with a swiss army knife because he got his arm trapped under a rock......right?

http://hike.mountainzone.com/2003/news/html/030502_amputate-arm.html


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 8, 2010)

waddup said:


> You heard about the guy that had to cut his own arm off with a swiss army knife because he got his arm trapped under a rock......right?
> 
> http://hike.mountainzone.com/2003/news/html/030502_amputate-arm.html


 
I heard it was a cheap multi-tool. But either way, he made several key mistakes. Basically, experienced folks know better. (Especially in the area of making sure to tell others where they're going, how long they'll be gone, etc.)

After awhile, he would have been missed. His friends & family would have contacted the authorities. And rescue efforts could have been started using the info. that was left with friends & family.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 9, 2010)

waddup said:


> you heard about the guy that had to cut his own arm off with a swiss army knife because he got his arm trapped under a rock......right?
> 
> http://hike.mountainzone.com/2003/news/html/030502_amputate-arm.html


 

You heard about the guy that got killed on the ski slope on vacation, or driving his car to the gym, or crossing the street to get an ice cream cone? If yer not livin', you're dyin'.


----------



## matchetman (Mar 9, 2010)

great seeing lights actually used! awesome


----------



## stallion2 (Mar 9, 2010)

it looks nice but still only provides half as much "output" as i would like to see.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Mar 10, 2010)

I went caving this weekend and pulled a Fenix TK11 through with me in a belt holster or in my hand all the way. It was pretty muddy when I emerged but the OCD in me prevented me from leaving it muddy to take pictures, I just had to get it clean right away.


----------

